# hit up bob sykes today 8/16 caught a cobia



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

went out with some big baits with my buddy to try and float out for some black tip action. the 90 mph east wind did not permit it though. put a ladyfish on the bottom and got a run but didnt hook the fish. and when trying to catch a redfish i caught this little baby cobia


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

aint he cute


----------



## polarskif (Aug 15, 2010)

i saw a guy catch one yesterday just a little bigger


----------



## KoolKat45 (Oct 3, 2007)

Was a bunch around Bobsikes last year. Seen several thrown up on the peir like a catfish. I dont understand the theory behind leaving fish up on the pier do people think there catching the same fish if they throw it back? I just dont get it.....


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

KoolKat is right..There have been ling like that out there every time this year for awhile now..People throw them up on the bridge or in there bucket..I have caught them from Deer Point to Tiger Point like that..Make sure they are thrown back!


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Good sportmanship to throw back anything that you don't use. I walked across the Texar Bridge one day and someone had netted hundreds of silversides and left them to dry in the sun.


----------



## FLORIDA BOY (Nov 18, 2008)

Sure that's a Cobia not a Remora? They look very similar in their adolecense...


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

lol yea its a cobia man. no sucker on top. i always release little cobia. ive grown up loving cobia fishing in april and would seriously get pissed if i saw someone killing a baby like that


----------

